#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Learn Thai Language >  >  Vocab from Isarn

## ChalkyDee

Baw dtong fow - no hurry - mai dtong reeb(Thai)

----------


## Spin

bopp en yang - never mind

----------


## danbo

Saep - Delicious
Saep LaiLai - Very Delicious

----------


## lom

> Saep LaiLai - Very Delicious


Also

Saep Ilii Deu  or Saep Lai Deu

----------


## ChalkyDee

baw dtong yaan - don't be scared - mai dtong glua

----------


## Spin

hamm tonn - big cock (my ex used to say this to me)  :goldcup:  Yay!

----------


## spliff

Hoo dak - asshole

----------


## ChalkyDee

gerb keep = sandals that have the thing that goes between the big and second toe

gerb soup = sandals where the foot slides in



guaranteed to get a laugh

----------


## ChalkyDee

Been away from this thread for over 10 years, wow where's the time gone?

Anyways been in Isarn still and found a good website for learning Isarn language

Isaan Language | Isaan.com

----------


## Luigi

:tumbs:  

what's 'On ya Chalky' in Isahny? 


Besides _Geang Maak Chawk-khee_.  :Smile:

----------


## Stinky

Eee ang, Eh?

----------


## hick

hoo kee goo nee = my shit hole

----------


## hick

some issarn kids say this when angry:


luk ee-ha hee men = your mother's pussy stinks

----------


## Nicethaiza

> hoo kee goo nee = my shit hole


555+ :smiley laughing:  :smiley laughing:

----------


## baldrick

joy kanoy

----------


## CaptainNemo

ay up la

ee by gum

up yer bum

yew wot luv

ap pen tha knows

that's ee-bah-gum-saan  :Very Happy:

----------


## CaptainNemo

how about ..."ai doot kee gashoot"? = "I'm gunna mek yer blud bleed"
or "koy yet jao jom hai met" = "appen I think all fuk thee, luv"

----------


## hick

> Originally Posted by hick
> 
> 
> hoo kee goo nee = my shit hole
> 
> 
> 555+


This is NOT the reaction of a farang man playing at being a Thai woman on a Thai-themed internet forum, No sir.


Za the lass from KK, it is.   :Wink: 

[jao pben kon issarn maen baw]

----------


## ChalkyDee

Some serious language learners here I see!

----------


## Nicethaiza

> [jao pben kon issarn maen baw]


Maen laew ..koy wao lao dai der...

----------


## Nicethaiza

You guy have ever hear when some perent call thier kid (for guy )

Bug hum noi 555+

----------


## ChalkyDee

> You guy have ever hear when some perent call thier kid (for guy )
> 
> Bug hum noi 555+


I think you mean "bak ham"

----------


## thaimeme

This attempt at phonetically Romanizing an Asiatic language is quite amusing...and not very intelligent.

----------


## Nicethaiza

> I think you mean "bak ham"


Have to hear your voice to confirm 555+

----------


## ChalkyDee

> This attempt at phonetically Romanizing an Asiatic language is quite amusing...and not very intelligent.


 It's called transliteration and very useful for those learning Thai who haven't learned to read it.

----------


## Norton

> This attempt at phonetically Romanizing an Asiatic language is quite amusing...and not very intelligent


man u
eelie

----------


## Crestofawave

[QUOTE=ChalkyDee;3482370]Been away from this thread for over 10 years, wow where's the time gone?

Anyways been in Isarn still and found a good website for learning Isarn language

ขอบใจละหลาย   khop jai la lai- thanks a lot

----------


## Nicethaiza

ขอบใจละหลาย = dont have ...
ขอบใจหลายหลาย = ขอบใจหลายๆ ....khob jai lai lai

----------


## Crestofawave

> Originally Posted by thaimeme
> 
> This attempt at phonetically Romanizing an Asiatic language is quite amusing...and not very intelligent
> 
> 
> man u
> eelie


่
เสียดายภาษาอีสานบ่มีอักษร เช่นเขียนเดินอย่างไร- ย่าง หรือ ญ่าง หรือ ยาง

----------


## melvin

> Originally Posted by thaimeme
> 
> 
> This attempt at phonetically Romanizing an Asiatic language is quite amusing...and not very intelligent.
> 
> 
>  It's called transliteration and very useful for those learning Thai who haven't learned to read it.


also very useful for those not learning Thai

----------


## Digby Fantona

> also very useful for those not learning Thai


Transliteration into the English language is especially useful for those who are learning English.

----------


## thaimeme

> Originally Posted by ChalkyDee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by thaimeme
> ...



Or for those who haven't a clue to begin with.....

----------


## hick

Transliteration is an integral key for those high n mighty, linguistically "gifted," arseholes who continually make little snipes claiming they know more of the language than everyone else combined.

----------


## cyrille

Any language thread is an opportunity for untold puerile oneuptwatship.

It's a gift that keeps on giving.


GAAAH!

----------


## Neverna

เห็นด้วย

----------


## hick

ผมด้วย





> oneuptwatship


If someone could translate that into African click and then transliterate it back to Isaarn - I'd owe ya.

----------


## thaimeme

กบอยู่ใต้กะลามะพร้าว

เหมาะสมของฟอรัมนี้


 :bananaman:

----------


## Digby Fantona

กบอยู่ใต้กะลามะพร้าว

เหมาะสมของฟอรัมนี้





I have reproduced the above post for the benefit of members who are neither ospreys nor kestrels.

----------


## ChalkyDee

> กบอยู่ใต้กะลามะพร้าว
> 
> เหมาะสมของฟอรัมนี้
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have reproduced the above post for the benefit of members who are neither ospreys nor kestrels.


lol, that's funny

----------


## ChalkyDee

> Any language thread is an opportunity for untold puerile oneuptwatship.
> 
> It's a gift that keeps on giving.
> 
> 
> GAAAH!


Yeah, better to be a language teacher, living in a country for years and not being able to talk to the locals. 

Why do you guys give people a hard time for learning a language? You are a teacher for God's sake.

----------


## cyrille

> Yeah, better to be a language teacher, living in a country for years and not being able to talk to the locals.


Preferably working at 'Assumption'.  :Wink: 

HeHe.

Just my little joke.

Nice to see you back, Chalky.

Where have you been?




> Why do you guys give people a hard time for learning a language? You are a teacher for God's sake.


Sorry, 'guys' generally, or just me?

Surprised at your reemergence at this unexpected time is all.


Where were we?

----------


## ChalkyDee

> Originally Posted by ChalkyDee
> 
> Yeah, better to be a language teacher, living in a country for years and not being able to talk to the locals.
> 
> 
> Preferably at 'Assumption'. 
> 
> Nice to see you back, Chalky.
> 
> Where have you been?


What do you mean? I've been here at home.

----------


## cyrille

Ah yes.

That really is one shyte joke your username isn't it?

I'd regret it like a tattoo of an ejaculating cock on my chin.

----------


## ChalkyDee

> Ah yes.
> 
> That really is one shyte joke your username isn't it?
> 
> I'd regret it like a tattoo of an ejaculating cock on my chin.


Have you some babycham?

How is my username a joke? You have no idea what it means.

BTW, what useful learning tips have you given on the language forums?

----------


## redhaze

> This attempt at phonetically Romanizing an Asiatic language is quite amusing...and not very intelligent.


Kill yourself

----------


## Digby Fantona

> This attempt at phonetically Romanizing an Asiatic language is quite amusing...and not very intelligent.


I am glad that Mary R Haas is dead as she would be mortified to be criticised by you. She wasn't intelligent. She was brilliant !

----------


## cyrille

are you multinicking?
is that allowed here?

----------


## Crestofawave

jeez, are there any grown-ups here? เซ่าเว่าดีกว่า

----------


## Digby Fantona

> are you multinicking?
> is that allowed here?


No, I am in limbo and don't know who I am. I asked the bosses of the forum to merge my identities by writing  using the "contact us" link at the bottom of the page. I have heard nothing. I logged into my other name to see if I still remembered the password. I did. Then I logged out and sought to be Digby again. Unfortunately, my computer signed me in as Can123.

I have never multinicked and only adopted a second name to prove that the reputation system could be abused. This issue has been aired on the forum in recent days and there is significant interest in reforming the forum. I have received a lot of support and my actions have resulted in greens from people who want change for the better.

So, I have not caused disruption and never will. We all know the reputation system has been fiddled and that there are posters here who seek to cause disruption by the use of multinicks. Some of the posters who have been here for many years are responsible for bullying newcomers and driving them away. The forum will not grow until these clowns are made to behave properly.

----------


## ChalkyDee

> Originally Posted by cyrille
> 
> 
> are you multinicking?
> is that allowed here?
> 
> 
> No, I am in limbo and don't know who I am. I asked the bosses of the forum to merge my identities by writing  using the "contact us" link at the bottom of the page. I have heard nothing. I logged into my other name to see if I still remembered the password. I did. Then I logged out and sought to be Digby again. Unfortunately, my computer signed me in as Can123.
> 
> ...


Fuck the reputation system. Do you people really care?

----------


## Digby Fantona

> Fuck the reputation system. Do you people really care?
>     [at] [at]


I want the repo system scrapped. This will stop the disruptive members because they will not be able to send reds and abusive messages and have to post instead.

----------


## Neverna

^ Yeah, like there have been zero abusive messages posted on teakdoor, ever. Only in repo comments. 


 :rofl:

----------


## Digby Fantona

> ^ Yeah, like there have been zero abusive messages posted on teakdoor, ever. Only in repo comments.


You are one of the worst culprits. How you can enjoy yourself by sending reds is beyond me. You should seek psychiatric help.

----------


## Neverna

> Originally Posted by Neverna
> 
> 
> ^ Yeah, like there have been zero abusive messages posted on teakdoor, ever. Only in repo comments. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are one of the worst culprits. How you can enjoy yourself by sending reds is beyond me. You should seek psychiatric help.


Not me. You are confusing me with someone else. Multinicking does that to you, can123. 

 :Biggrin:

----------

